# Spirit Coupon



## Hauntann

I was online last night (8/20) when a Spirit coupon popped up. I have been on their site quite a lot lately and may even have had their site still open. Anyway, it says 20% off on any one prop. The code is SPCR12. Haven't tried it yet but I will!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was on their site last night as well but didn't see any coupons yet. I had placed some 10 small plastic skulls in my cart, basically $2 each and was floored to see the economy (cheapest shipping option) was shown as $25!! I will have a store opening in a few weeks so will look for it there. Feel bad for people who have to buy things online however.


----------



## MildAvaholic

I just placed an order yesterday and used "SPOOKY" as the promo code. 20% off!!


----------



## Shockwave199

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was on their site last night as well but didn't see any coupons yet. I had placed some 10 small plastic skulls in my cart, basically $2 each and was floored to see the economy (cheapest shipping option) was shown as $25!! I will have a store opening in a few weeks so will look for it there. Feel bad for people who have to buy things online however.


How about all the stuff that's available online ONLY at spirit. They started this shipping gouging quite a while back, showing up as over sized shipping. It is nothing more than gouging the customer for shipping, period. I get LOTS of larger, heavier merchandise than a freakin prop box from spirit and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg to ship. This price gouging will hurt spirit. I can only see that it does two things. One, it's a huge incentive for people to buy at local spirit stores. Two, it's a perfect way to never actually sell anything for a discount, even with a coupon. Wanna give the customer some actual saving spirit? ALL sales and coupons must be no lower than 40% off now. 20% is no longer a savings. As it stands, all you really have a shot at with coupons and sales online is free shipping...maybe.


----------



## mickkell

I run into that all the time,one little item and the shipping is ten times the value of the item.I refuse to buy from sites that do that.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

OMG! I wanted to purchase the Decor 'Try Me' Button for $7.99USD from Spirit well they want to rip me off and pay $16.99 for shipping on something that can fit in a large envelope or small parcel box! They have got to be kidding. I really need this piece for my Gemmy Ivana Getup Witch because the sensor doesn't respond to sound and you literally have to touch it to make it go off in "sensor" mode..... I'm really depressed right now :'(


----------



## Jackielantern

I am equally frustrated. They have a witch I would like to order, which appears to be decent for 19.99...until I get to the $9.99 shipping part. It doesn't show as an online only item so I am hoping the local store will have it, but I am doubtful based on what I saw there last year.


----------



## Markula

Yeah, never order online from these clowns. I only buy what I can get at 20-30% off in-store.


----------



## Hauntann

I have been waiting for the spitting werewolf and a good coupon but the 20% knocks off the ridiculous shipping and that's about it. I am hoping they will have him in the stores. Usually when they first open, they send out a decent coupon. They really need to do something like Walmart and Kmart where you can order online and pick up at the store. We have to keep an eye out for coupons.


----------



## Deadview

Settle down kids. Stores will be opening up soon around the country. No shipping charge there. I feel for those who don't have a store near them and they'll have to pay for their order with regular shipping charges. If I remember right from years past, and tell me if I'm wrong about this, for some reason online orders will have reduced shipping charges the closer you get to Halloween. Stores want to liquidate their stock.


----------



## Shockwave199

Deadview said:


> Settle down kids. Stores will be opening up soon around the country. No shipping charge there. I feel for those who don't have a store near them and they'll have to pay for their order with regular shipping charges. If I remember right from years past, and tell me if I'm wrong about this, for some reason online orders will have reduced shipping charges the closer you get to Halloween. Stores want to liquidate their stock.


You may have been right some years back, but no longer. The last amazing spirit online sale particularly, some three years ago now, it was 50% off the item AND the shipping, post halloween. That was the last of the great sales from spirit. They don't even offer 50% off online post halloween any longer. All 20% will get you is like having free shipping, if buying online. That's not a sale. That's free shipping, when you buy larger items. 



> OMG! I wanted to purchase the Decor 'Try Me' Button for $7.99USD from Spirit well they want to rip me off and pay $16.99 for shipping on something that can fit in a large envelope or small parcel box! They have got to be kidding. I really need this piece for my Gemmy Ivana Getup Witch because the sensor doesn't respond to sound and you literally have to touch it to make it go off in "sensor" mode..... I'm really depressed right now :'(


If you have a spirit store near you fear not, they carry them in the stores. Halloween Asylum carries them online too.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Haha last year i just printed out a bunch of them and got 20% of my purchase instore


----------



## Hauntann

Spookhouse 2012 said:


> Haha last year i just printed out a bunch of them and got 20% of my purchase instore


I did the same thing and will do it again this year if they send that coupon out.


----------



## Hauntann

They just sent out a $50 off $200 coupon which is tempting but it still costs around $35 to ship the werewolf so I am probably better off waiting for the store (with coupon).


----------



## a witch from canada

Any coupons yet or signs of them for in store purchases like prior years ? i wanted to go this weekend to a store that just opened this week but without the coupons i didnt want to take the 2 hour drive to pay full price since i had a few props on my want list coupons always help the budget (wallet )otherwise without them cant get everything on my list


----------



## Guest

Deadview said:


> Settle down kids. Stores will be opening up soon around the country. No shipping charge there. I feel for those who don't have a store near them and they'll have to pay for their order with regular shipping charges. If I remember right from years past, and tell me if I'm wrong about this, for some reason online orders will have reduced shipping charges the closer you get to Halloween. Stores want to liquidate their stock.


I know, but my nearest Spirit in 80 miles away ONE WAY! About 160 miles roundtrip...boo hiss.

I love Spirit's items this year, but the shipping is just really overpriced. And I don't expect $5 budget shipping- I am willing to pay a fair price to ship items. I don't expect Spirit to give it away or anything. But geeze!


----------



## halinar

Hauntann said:


> I was online last night (8/20) when a Spirit coupon popped up. I have been on their site quite a lot lately and may even have had their site still open. Anyway, it says 20% off on any one prop. The code is SPCR12. Haven't tried it yet but I will!


 I had an order ready to go a couple days ago until I saw the shipping. Hopefully the items I want will be at the store or I'm skipping out.


----------



## Hauntann

We....must....have....coupons......coupons, I say!


----------



## stealth_eagle

the only problem with spirits shipping is they say it weighs more than is relly dose but my local stores almost doublr the price of what it is online so I still save


----------



## BobbyA

I will make the question a little more obvious:

Does anyone have a softcopy (.jpg, .pdf, etc) of a printable spirithalloween 20% coupon valid now that they would care to share by posting here ?


----------



## Hauntann

The minute I get one I will post it but they are being mean right now. Guess it is because the stores are just opening up now. 
So I second BobbyA's request:
Please share any Spirit coupons with the rest of us!
_Someone_ has got to get one soon!


----------



## Hauntann

Spirit just posted a code that will help people with shipping. It is $4.95 shipping if your order is $75 or over and the code is SHIP75. That helps with some of the online only things.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Okay, so I noticed SPIRIT finally changed their shipping charges. Now, the item I want is only 4.95 or something in shipping charges.


----------



## BobbyA

I was just at a spirit store and asked if anyone had used one of the 20% or 25% coupons yet, she said not yet.
She also said the store has not received any coupons yet to hand out, and that usually happened about the same time the printables were released. 
A customer had thought he could print the code that came in an email and would be back later.
We suspected that person was confused about printing the ad that came w/ the online code email.


----------



## Markula

Last year, they also did an even better coupon for people who got 10 friends to like them on Facebook. I'm pretty sure it was 30%. Here's hoping for another of those!


----------



## LT Scare

Deadview said:


> Settle down kids. Stores will be opening up soon around the country. No shipping charge there. I feel for those who don't have a store near them and they'll have to pay for their order with regular shipping charges. If I remember right from years past, and tell me if I'm wrong about this, for some reason online orders will have reduced shipping charges the closer you get to Halloween. Stores want to liquidate their stock.


Absolutely! The stores have always been great about accepting coupons. The online orders even charge the local sales tax, so unless you drive a gas guzzler, you're better off buying from the stores.

The "Drop ship" to the local store like Walmart is great, but because the stores are open for so short of a time, I wonder if they get very many shipments. My impression has been that they get one huge stocking inventory and not much, if any replenishment shipments.

Speaking of Walmart, I just checked their Halloween stuff on line ... what a small bunch of junk. They've really pulled out of Halloween, except for kids costumes.


----------



## Hauntann

I am just itching to get into a Spirit but I am still holding out for even a small coupon to show up. However, Friday is my birthday AND payday so there will be no keeping me out. I would be really annoyed if I paid full price and a coupon showed up 2 days later, though.


----------



## Markula

Hauntann said:


> I am just itching to get into a Spirit but I am still holding out for even a small coupon to show up. However, Friday is my birthday AND payday so there will be no keeping me out. I would be really annoyed if I paid full price and a coupon showed up 2 days later, though.


They'll send them eventually. Just wait.


----------



## 19215

The coupons will start in early September!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*20% Off Coupon on Website*

Saw a post by Ironmaiden in the Coupon Section and if you go to Spirit's website, Store Locator, the 20% off Coupon link is on the right. When you click on it, it comes up with a coupon .jpg. Yeah! Good 9/1 a 10/31. Use the locator to see what stores are open already. Shopping online? use Code LOCATE12.


http://checkout.spirithalloween.com/StoreLocation.aspx


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw a post by Ironmaiden in the Coupon Section and if you go to Spirit's website, Store Locator, the 20% off Coupon link is on the right. When you click on it, it comes up with a coupon .jpg. Yeah! Good 9/1 a 10/31. Use the locator to see what stores are open already. Shopping online? use Code LOCATE12.
> 
> 
> http://checkout.spirithalloween.com/StoreLocation.aspx




Hey thanks a bunch Spookie for getting the word out!!  I was hoping more folks would find the coupon, I wasnt aware of this thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ironmaiden said:


> Hey thanks a bunch Spookie for getting the word out!!  I was hoping more folks would find the coupon, I wasnt aware of this thread.



One of my stores opens tomorrow, saw the sign on the door, so was hoping to find a coupon to use then. Thanks to the heads up, I now have one.  

I know it's against forum rules to make duplicate posts so sometimes it's tough to decide where to post about coupons (obviously the Coupon area is the right place, but still not everyone checks it regularly or some newbies may not even know it's there) and you hate to see someone go tomorrow and miss out on using a coupon. Happy to be a fellow messenger today.


----------



## Hauntann

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw a post by Ironmaiden in the Coupon Section and if you go to Spirit's website, Store Locator, the 20% off Coupon link is on the right. When you click on it, it comes up with a coupon .jpg. Yeah! Good 9/1 a 10/31. Use the locator to see what stores are open already. Shopping online? use Code LOCATE12.
> http://checkout.spirithalloween.com/StoreLocation.aspx


Great and fast work, Ghost of Spookie (and Ironmaiden)! I had planned on posting a coupon when I found one but got distracted by the exciting task of buying a new refrigerator (and it doesn't even come with a severed head for the hit our bank account took). However, since I have a coupon now, I can still go out and buy a new toy! By the way, watch your e-mail- the 20% coupons are coming to your inbox as we speak.


----------



## drzeus

Here ya go.
Hope spirit doesn't execute me...


----------



## chinclub

Does anyone know if you can show this at checkout on your cell phone or if you must have a printed copy on hand?


----------



## DoctorGrim

Thanks, I really needed a coupon. I hope to buy a couple of things soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I just put Spirit's Uncle Charlie in my cart (which I already own and comes in a large box and definitely oversized based on most shippers) and the total shipping came to just under $26. Don't think anyone who has shipped recently would call that exhorbitant by any means. All of these places run specials on shipping from time to time.


----------



## BobbyA

For what it's worth.
I'm in the camp for pointing out using a 20% coupon to buy a given prop in the store generally results in a lower cost than from their website.
I'm also okay with pointing out they appear to charge an excessive amount (MOL an opnion) for shipping.
The rest is opinion and soapbox, but not generally productive to reply and comment on. 
Others may disagree with me.


----------



## Shockwave199

Well no one knows what you're talking about because apparently censorship isn't a problem here. Hence, posts were deleted. I'll re-say what I think will be allowed, that there is another coupon code that can be used online as well- OPENING. I think it ends 10/7 though.



> All of these places run specials on shipping from time to time.


Spirit is running one at the moment too. But it won't apply to virtually any animated prop, as they are exempt because of the oversized shipping charge. Some are large boxes. And some clearly are not.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

chinclub said:


> Does anyone know if you can show this at checkout on your cell phone or if you must have a printed copy on hand?


I just wanted to share my awesome Spirit experience. I actually printed the 20% off coupon but forgot it in the printer (doh) and realized it halfway up to Ottawa. I asked politely if I was able to use the coupon on my iPhone as I live out of town. He said no problem! They also took out my jumping spider to make sure it works which was really nice of them. As a SUPER bonus I asked for a sensor mat for my jumping spider and they have me THEIRS FOR FREE as they did not get any in yet! SPIRIT HALLOWEEN ROCKS!!!


----------

